# Chance glassworks



## tadworth (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't see anything here about the Joesef Chance glassworks in Oldbury / Smethic , this was a great explore, open for a long time 3 or 4 years ago, it had a giant Ruston Diesel engine in the cellars.

Did anyone else see it ?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 13, 2012)

i beleive that it is still standing, but dont quote me on it..looks like a good splore, make take a peek next time in the area..do you have any pics?


----------



## Engineer (Feb 14, 2012)

It was much better in 1992. The Ruston diesel is one of their smallish models, used drive the fire pump.


----------



## donebythehands (Feb 18, 2012)

i think its being developed now ?


----------

